# No primer in muzzleloader !!!



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Hunting with my brother on a little drive today. Standing in a small valley waiting for him to get to me. I hear a deer coming at me, pull up the gun, line up the scope on a real nice 10, pull the trigger and "click", pull the hammer back again with the same results. Guess what, somewhere/sometime during the day I opened the action on the Omega and the primer fell out. I usually check during the day but this time I did not. 

All you can do is laugh !!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I always gave the primer a little squeeze which made it fit tighter on the nipple.


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

Dont know if you can find them anymore, but they used to make small seals made of flexible clear tubing that pushed down over the primer cap onto the nipple. Kept the cap on tight and sealed it against moisture.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think thats called laugh till you cry. i,ve lost a couple of caps on the older guns, but never lost one of the primers on the newer inlines.

i take my primer out to climb up and down my tree and while im at lunch. just a safety thing. i have forgot to put it back on, but its never costed me a deer. so far,LOL. maby you,ll get another chance.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Omega uses a 209 primer not a percussion cap. There is no nipple

That is strange that it fell out. Are you sure you put one in


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

I _think_ I put one in ???? After doing it for three days in a row I may have just thought I did. The heck of it is I have a habit of checking to see if there is one in there and this time I did not. 

Oh well . . .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i hate when that happens:C


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Dawitner said:


> I _think_ I put one in ???? After doing it for three days in a row I may have just thought I did. The heck of it is I have a habit of checking to see if there is one in there and this time I did not.
> 
> Oh well . . .


Sounds like the honeymoons over. Probably took primer out eve before to unload gun and just slipped your mind.Not that I've done that before myself !!! Did ya get any deer after that ?? Mike


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel your pain.

Only deer that I got a shot @ was on Tuesday evening. I pulled the trigger and it went pop, no ka-boom from the muzzleloader. Apparently the powder got wet at some point during the day walking through the wetlands left over from Mondays soaking rain.

Only deer I saw after that were all on private property. First time in a long time that I got skunked during gun week.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Roadkil said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Only deer that I got a shot @ was on Tuesday evening. I pulled the trigger and it went pop, no ka-boom from the muzzleloader. Apparently the powder got wet at some point during the day walking through the wetlands left over from Mondays soaking rain.
> 
> Only deer I saw after that were all on private property. First time in a long time that I got skunked during gun week.


If it going to be wet I will put a piece of electrical tape over the muzzle. After last week I hope the wet weather is over.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My boy did the same thing last year when he decided to use my ML the afternoon since I was not going back out. The thought crossed my mind later that afternoon to remind him to put a primer in because he was not real familiar with using the gun. I shrugged it off figuring he would be alright. I regretted it later that evening when he call me from the stand to tell me how the nice buck just looked up at him and laughed at the clicking noise he made when pulling the trigger. Definitely a bummer and I hope that I never do the same but I will never say never.


----------

